# French Onion Dip



## blissful (Apr 17, 2009)

I know NO ONE will admit to liking this but when I was growing up, we put french onion soup mix into a pint of sour cream and called it chip dip! 
Sometimes when you grow up with something, you crave it when you get older, just a little, once in a while.
I wanted to make some and had no french onion soup mix, so I chopped onions very small and mixed in some marmite, and it is almost PERFECT!

I met a guy once that liked that french onion soup mix added to half sour cream and half cream cheese. That was good as well with chips.

Anyone else? ~Bliss


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 17, 2009)

blissful said:


> I know NO ONE will admit to liking this but when I was growing up, we put french onion soup mix into a pint of sour cream and called it chip dip!
> Sometimes when you grow up with something, you crave it when you get older, just a little, once in a while.
> I wanted to make some and had no french onion soup mix, so I chopped onions very small and mixed in some marmite, and it is almost PERFECT!
> 
> ...


 
Hey--I love this stuff. A nice Lay's chip with French onion dip made with Lipton's onion soup mix--heaven! I also love the Knorr's vegetable soup mixes mixed with sour cream for a dip for a veggie platter. Then there's Velveeta and ro-tel dip, and ro-tel/Velveeta/Italian sausage dip with Frito scoops......Yum!


----------



## letscook (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is Onion Dip I make -- A friend had it at a party and I love it -- taste best after it has been in fridge for a few hours. 

Onion Dip
Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 1/2 cups diced onions 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 cups sour cream 
3/4 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Directions
In a saute pan over medium heat add oil, heat and add onions and salt. 
Cook the onions until they are caramelized, about 20 minutes. 
Remove from heat and set aside to cool. 
Mix the rest of the ingredients, and then add the cooled onions. 
Refrigerate and stir again before serving.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 17, 2009)

I just go for the regular stuff:
1 pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix/Dip
1 16 oz container Sour Cream

Right off the back of the box.


----------



## squeaker (Apr 17, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I just go for the regular stuff:
> 1 pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix/Dip
> 1 16 oz container Sour Cream
> 
> Right off the back of the box.



 Wow That's how I do it to


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2009)

The stuff is addictive.  If I make it, I won't stop until it's gone.


----------



## letscook (Apr 18, 2009)

I grew up on soup mix one -still love that. 
But I liking my new onion dip alot more. 

Anyone ever try using the vegetable soup mix with the container of soup cream.  That is good to for veggie trays.


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I just go for the regular stuff:
> 1 pkg Lipton Onion Soup Mix/Dip
> 1 16 oz container Sour Cream
> 
> Right off the back of the box.



MMMMMMMMMMMM! The only addition I make is a splash of worcestershire sauce. I could (and have) eaten this stuff with a spoon. Why do you suppose it tastes so good?


----------



## luvs (Apr 18, 2009)

i love onion dip; we loved that dip when i was a kid!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 18, 2009)

blissful said:


> I know NO ONE will admit to liking this but when I was growing up, we put french onion soup mix into a pint of sour cream and called it chip dip!
> Sometimes when you grow up with something, you crave it when you get older, just a little, once in a while.
> I wanted to make some and had no french onion soup mix, so I chopped onions very small and mixed in some marmite, and it is almost PERFECT!
> 
> ...




I love that as well!  I grew up on it or Dean's French Onion chip dip  When I was a kid, I played a game called Dungeons & Dragons (yes I'm a nerd at heart ... don't look like one, but I still think like one), and we would get together in groups of about 6-8 people and each would bring snacks and pop, and Dean's was a big favorite


----------



## JMediger (Apr 18, 2009)

Alix said:


> ...Why do you suppose it tastes so good?


I think it's the beefy flavor plus the salt.  To me, it's comparable to using dehydrated onion to fresh.  The dehyd's have a little flavor that you can't reproduce in fresh onions.



freefallin1309 said:


> I love that as well! I grew up on it or Dean's French Onion chip dip ...


That's what we buy ... YUM!  I love it with Lay's Rippled chips.  Dip one in and let it soak in a little so it's a little crunchy and a little soft.  Mmmmm... The Lipton's mixed with sour cream rocks just as well though .  Basketball playoffs are upon us, might just have to whip some of this up to go with other finger foods this week ...


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 18, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> The stuff is addictive. *If I make it, I won't stop until it's gone.*


 I enjoyed some last night, while watching late-night tv..... and it's now *gone*! 

I make mine with the soup mix and sour cream, also.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 18, 2009)

Springtime garlic chives, fresh from the garden, mixed with sour cream and a little Hellman's mayo makes a pretty nice substitute for the soup mix dip.


----------



## Constance (Apr 18, 2009)

blissful said:


> I know NO ONE will admit to liking this but when I was growing up, we put french onion soup mix into a pint of sour cream and called it chip dip!
> Sometimes when you grow up with something, you crave it when you get older, just a little, once in a while.
> I wanted to make some and had no french onion soup mix, so I chopped onions very small and mixed in some marmite, and it is almost PERFECT!
> 
> ...



My husband still does that. It's OK, but I like the one from the carton much better.
If you can find Lipton's (no substitute) Ranch Dressing mix, it makes a delicious dip!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have never ever liked anything else but the french onion soup package in sour cream. It's a tiny bit on the salty side so I always use more sour cream than the box says to, and it's delicious....I may just have to go out and get myself some more now!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Apr 20, 2009)

I love french onion soup mix dip. 
Recently I've been making another lazy onion dip. It's baked, so I guess not as lazy but still.
1 cup of finely diced onions
1 cup of mayo 
1 cup of shredded cheese ,a strong cheddar or swiss works well.
Mix together. Spoon evenly into pie plate . Bake at 350 for about 30 minutes or until bubbly and brown on top. 

Soo good. Even better when its leftover and cold.


----------



## blissful (Apr 20, 2009)

OH so I am not alone, that feels much better, group hug!


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

((((((hugs))))))), blissful!

when i was a kiddo, i wanted french onion dip, & we didn't have any, so i mixed cream cheese, milk, & dried minced onion. i was like 7. just like onion dip after it blended together in the fridge!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 21, 2009)

i also make it with lipton french onion soup mix and sour cream BUT i cook a small amount of bacon drain it very well and grind it in the food processor then add it to the dip. people ask me why does mine taste different and i just smile to myself and say i can't imagine.  i like to dip original plain wise chips, wise sour cream and onion chips and doritos.


----------

